# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Dễ thương với họa tiết caro

## nguyetnt

Bạn sẽ cá tính và thật dễ thương trong các mẫu thiết kế họa tiết sọc caro sành điệu dành cho mùa hè 2012 của WOW.

Họa tiết sọc caro luôn được ưa chuộng trong làng thiết kế thời trang khắp thế giới bởi sự độc đáo và tính thời thượng. Ứng dụng và sáng tạo từ những đường sọc caro sành điệu, các nhà thiết kế của thương hiệu thời trang mặc nhà WOW đã kết hợp họa tiết này với các gam màu nhẹ nhàng như xanh bạc hà và hồng nude cùng điểm nhấn ren và chi tiết cắt cúp tinh tế để cho ra đời bộ sưu tập Xuân Hè 2012.

WOW đang tổ chức chương trình ưu đãi mùa hè “Spring into savings”. Theo đó, khi mua sắm từ 600.000 đồng, bạn sẽ được giảm ngay 100.000 đồng trên hóa đơn; mua sắm từ một triệu đồng, giảm ngay 200.000 đồng trên hóa đơn. Chương trình diễn ra tại hệ thống cửa hàng WOW trên toàn quốc từ nay đến hết 3/5.

Hình ảnh bộ sưu tập Xuân Hè 2012 của WOW:


Chi tiết sọc caro được kết hợp tinh tế với gam màu xanh bạc hà và hồng nude mang đến hình ảnh cô gái tươi vui, trẻ trung trong mùa hè.



Với chất liệu thun cotton thoáng mát, các bạn gái sẽ tự tin vui đùa trong nắng hè với những bộ cánh xinh xắn và đáng yêu từ WOW.




Vui đùa thoải mái trong những bộ trang phục mặc nhà đáng yêu trên chất liệu thun cotton thoáng mát cùng điểm nhấn viền caro ở tay và cổ áo.

Hệ thống cửa hàng WOW toàn quốc:

- Tại TP HCM:

2 Trần Quang Khải, quận 1
64 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, quận 1
58A Cao Thắng, quận 3
71 Trần Quang Diệu, quận 3
684 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, quận 3
324 Cách Mạng Tháng 8, quận 3
254 Khánh Hội, quận 4
822 Nguyễn Trãi, quận 5
144 Ông Ích Khiêm, quận 11
Tầng 2 - Nowzone, 235 Nguyễn Văn Cừ, quận 1
Tầng 2 - Vincom, 72 Lý Tự Trọng, quận 1
Tầng 4 - Zen Plaza, 24 - 26 Nguyễn Trãi, quận 1
Tầng 1 - Thương Xá Tax, 135 Nguyễn Huệ, quận 1
Tầng 3 - Lotte, 469 Nguyễn Hữu Thọ, quận 7
Tầng 2 - TTTM Crescent Mall, Đường Nguyễn Văn Linh, quận 7
Tầng 1 - Maximark Cộng Hòa, quận Tân Bình
Tầng 2 - Maximark 3/2, quận 10

- Tại Bình Dương: Tầng 2 - TTTM Becamex, 230 Đại lộ Bình Dương, Thị xã Thủ Dầu Một, Tình Bình Dương.

- Tại Vũng Tàu: TTTM Imperial Plaza, 159 -163 Thùy Vân

- Tại Nha Trang: TTTM Nha Trang Center - 20 Trần Phú

- Tại Đà Nẵng: 65 Phan Chu Trinh; 88 Lê Duẩn

- Tại Hà Nội:

Vincom Hà Nội - 191 Bà Triệu 
The Garden Mall, Mễ Trì, Mỹ Đình
Grand Plaza, 117 Trần Duy Hưng
35 Chùa Bộc
195 Chùa Bộc
19B Phố Huế
125B Lò Đúc

----------


## lunas2

nhìn dễ thương

----------


## girlcatinh

Trông dễ thương thật!!!

----------


## thanhmai

Rất cá tính và hợp với phong cách trẻ. Mình ở gần chùa Bộc. Mùa hè năm tới không biết còn không? Chứ mùa đông này chắc không bán rồi

----------


## kimtrungcuong

Thời trang wow lúc nào cũng đẹp hết

----------


## viettoancauhn

toàn người mẫu có khác nhìn ăn mặc thật là thích. chỉ muốn hun cho cái hehe

----------


## kohan

Nhìn đáng yêu ghê.....

----------


## dung89

Chân dài mặc gì chẳng đẹp

----------

